# Find my horses parents with dna



## braveheart (14 March 2013)

I have a little cob who I have had for a few years. I know he came from Ireland but I have no idea who his parents are. I have seen a few things online about taking your horses DNA to find this out. I've emailed various people and had no response. Has anyone ever tried or know anything about doing this?


----------



## wench (15 March 2013)

No chance unless you know who his parents are likely to be, or if his breeding is DNA tested and recorded with a breed society. I would also suspect being of cob type his breeding is less likely to be recorded than a sports horse type.


----------



## braveheart (15 March 2013)

I suspected that would be the case. I dont really need to know who his parents are. I love the little fella just the same, its just idle curiosity more than anything else .
A few websites I have come across claim they can trace it back, just send £40 and a dna sample. Ive emailed first as Im reluctant to hand over money without knowing what they are doing with it, never had replies from any of them which just makes me suspicious of the whole thing- especially like you say being a cob they don't tend to have the same history of breeding as many other types do. x


----------



## wench (15 March 2013)

braveheart said:



			I suspected that would be the case. I dont really need to know who his parents are. I love the little fella just the same, its just idle curiosity more than anything else .
A few websites I have come across claim they can trace it back, just send £40 and a dna sample. Ive emailed first as Im reluctant to hand over money without knowing what they are doing with it, never had replies from any of them which just makes me suspicious of the whole thing- especially like you say being a cob they don't tend to have the same history of breeding as many other types do. x
		
Click to expand...

Have you misinterpreted what they can do? You can do a DNA test to see what colouring genes your horse has... and maybe, just maybe possibly to see what breeds are in your horse.

I had a DNA test done via Wetherby's and it was £90, about five years ago.


----------



## braveheart (15 March 2013)

I may well have done although, there are a couple of UK based Gypsy Cob websites that claim to have researched and built up a record of cobs going back a few years and therefore you can find out if your horse is related. 
The chances are I have got it all wrong which is why I emailed them first, a bit miffed Ive had no reply from them! x


----------



## wench (15 March 2013)

I'd highly doubt it to be honest.

Weatheby's could only do a search to match my horse's individual DNA - they couldnt perform a search to say who he was related to.

If Weatherby's cant do it (and they've been doing DNA/record keeping for years), I doubt a Gypsy Cob wesbsite could!


----------



## braveheart (15 March 2013)

I think you're right. I'm glad I never sent off any money as it seems a little under hand to me. x


----------



## wench (18 March 2013)

Have you got a link to the website?


----------



## braveheart (18 March 2013)

One was gypsyhorse-dna.com which you now cant get on to. I also emailed the TGCA and joined their forum and posted the question. Had a reply on the forum saying from a member that it was the best thing they'd done as they'd been able to find the Mother and she was also a member. Unfortunately you now cant get on to the forum unless you join their facebook page. I have sent 2 friend requests which they havent accepted.
I cant say anyone's in the wrong, its likely I have misunderstood- but I've emailed several people to ask and you would think they might take the time just to send an email back to say I've got it wrong.


----------



## wench (18 March 2013)

Website doesnt appear to work. As per my posts above, I would be highly suspicious of anyone that claims to be able to work out parentage of a horse from a DNA sample, when you have no idea what the parentage is...


----------

